# NAS : Time Capsule, My Book World Edition ou Synology ?



## mac_gyver (20 Mai 2010)

Bonjour ! 

Je souhaite acquérir un disque dur réseau pour partager des documents entre mon PC Fixe sous XP et mon MacBook SL (env. 200 de budget).

Ressources partagées :
- musique iTunes (200 albums)
- vidéos de 50 à 100 Mo (50 Go au total)
- quelques vidéos HD 1280x720p
- divers fichiers de traitement de texte et images

Appareils connectés :
- PC Fixe C2D 2.6 GHz / 2 Go RAM / nVidia 8800GTS 512 Mo / Réseau Gigabit (1000 mbps)
- MacBook C2D 2.2 GHz / 2 Go RAM / X3100 / WiFi 802.11n (300 mbps)
- FreeBox v5 10/100 (ethernet 100 mbps) avec WiFi 802.11n (300 mbps)

J'hésite entre ces 3 solutions :

*- Apple Time Capsule 1 To (Test - Fiche)*
Avantage : sauvegarde sans fil pour mon MB (pas forcément utile pour moi), possibilité de connecté mon PC Fixe en Gigabit
Inconvénients : Le WiFi ne me sert pas à grand chose, disque dur inaccessible, prix.

*- Western Digital My Book World Edition 1 To (Test - Fiche)*
Avantage : facile à installer
Inconvénients : bridé par le 10/100 de la FreeBox, débits en lecture/écriture apparemment moyens

*- Synology 110j (nu) + HDD Seagate 1 To (Test - Fiche)*
Avantage : bons débits pour la catégorie
Inconvénient : bridé par le 10/100 de la FreeBox

Quelle solution me conseilleriez-vous ?


----------



## dada69 (22 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

j'ai pratiquement la même question que toi mais tu as quelques mois d'avance ! 

finalement quel a été ton choix ?

personnellement j'ai besoin de 2To et pour cette capa la TC est beaucoup trop chère 470 (sauf coup de bol sur le refurb) ... et j'ai déjà une TC de 500

le WD world 2To est à 220 je prévoie justement de le brancher derrière la TC (pour y accéder en Wifi) nb: la prise USB est déjà utilisée  

ce qui m'inquiète avec le WD world edition est l'absence de ventilo (sauf erreur) et le risque de fiabilité lié à la T° (même si la nuit il est débranché)

du coup j'ai une autre solution d'utiliser un boitier NAS "single" avec un disque 2 To du commerce, c'est un peu plus bricolage mais il est ventilé et en prime c'est un peu moins cher ~190 le Dlink 313 avec un WD green 2To

par contre j'ai lu des commentaires de personnes qui avaient fait le choix du Dlink et qui indiquaient que sur Mac c'était merdique :rose:

je me cherche un peu là...


----------



## mac_gyver (20 Novembre 2010)

Hop, un petit compte rendu :

J'ai choisi la dernière solution, 
*- Synology 110j (nu) + HDD Seagate 1 To*
Avantage : bons débits pour la catégorie
Inconvénient : bridé par le 10/100 de la FreeBox

La vitesse est effectivement au rendez-vous moyennant l'ajout d'un switch Gigabit pour que tout le réseau soit en 1000 mbps.

Parmis les bonnes nouvelles, le Synology est compatible upnp : je peux donc voir mes films stockés dans le Synology sur ma TV reliée à la Freebox (fonctionne aussi avec les consoles de jeu).
J'ai posé plusieurs question au support Synology : le SAV est garanti et rapide à condition de savoir s'exprimer de manière basique en anglais, sinon, il y a un forum un peu plus lent mais totalement francophone.

J'ai aussi activé la sauvegarde quotidienne du contenu du Synolgy sur un disque USB externe.

Aucun problème côté réseau Mac et PC (testé brièvement avec Linux) : tout fonctionne sans soucis, le logiciel livré avec le matériel est claire et simple à utiliser pour installer le hardware.
Ensuite, la gestion via l'application DSM Synology est un jeu d'enfant : des cases à cocher pour l'essentiel du paramétrage.

Bilan plus que positif donc ! La Time Capsule est un bon produit, mais le Synology est vraiment meilleur si on prévoit de dépasser le cadre de la sauvegarde + partage de docs en réseau


----------



## Zyrol (20 Novembre 2010)

Pour un budget un peu plus elevé la gamme des NAS netgear permet de faire de la sauvegarde time machine, du partage win/mac... et le tout en redondance RAID.


----------



## mac_gyver (21 Novembre 2010)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pour un budget un peu plus elevé la gamme des NAS netgear permet de faire de la sauvegarde time machine, du partage win/mac... et le tout en redondance RAID.


Je connais peu le matériel Netgear mais je me souviens qu'on n'a pas été satisfait au boulot d'une centrale de stockage Netgear (un truc cubique gris  je ne me souviens plus de la référence). 

Juste pour info (sans dénigrer Netgear, un problème matériel peut arriver à n'importe quel constructeur), Synology permet aussi les sauvegarde Time Machine et le RAID est disponible à partir du DS*2*10J puisque disposant de 2 baies pour HDD 3"5.


----------



## Zyrol (22 Novembre 2010)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Je connais peu le matériel Netgear mais je me souviens qu'on n'a pas été satisfait au boulot d'une centrale de stockage Netgear (un truc cubique gris  je ne me souviens plus de la référence).
> 
> Juste pour info (sans dénigrer Netgear, un problème matériel peut arriver à n'importe quel constructeur), Synology permet aussi les sauvegarde Time Machine et le RAID est disponible à partir du DS*2*10J puisque disposant de 2 baies pour HDD 3"5.



Moi c'est l'inverse ! je connais peu le synology, mais le peu que j'ai connu n'etait pas bon !!!  Alors que le Netgear ne m'a jamais fait défaut.

De toute façon toute ces marques se valent...


----------

